# Brussels sprouts



## pmeheran (Jan 14, 2012)

I was just looking into past posts on Brussels sprouts and along with other vegetables a lot people must not have been raised right.  The general sentiment is hate the vegetable.  Very strange!  They need to taste it raw and come up with their own ideas.  Some are good raw, some are not, but doing that will give them some ideas about what to do with the vegetable. The recipes I see too often are overly complex and not suited to the average newbie.  Me?  I really like the simple approach. Some things, simply steam and butter.  Others like something a little more tangy, but this hate the vegetable thing must stop!  Perhaps mothers and restaurant owners need to stop over cooking the vegetables, oh, and maybe stop buying the cheapest brand. Mutter, mutter, mutter, etc.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2012)

mutter, mutter, mutter is right...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

pmeheran said:


> I was just looking into past posts on Brussels sprouts and along with other vegetables a lot people must not have been raised right.  The general sentiment is hate the vegetable.  Very strange!  They need to taste it raw and come up with their own ideas.  Some are good raw, some are not, but doing that will give them some ideas about what to do with the vegetable. The recipes I see too often are overly complex and not suited to the average newbie.  Me?  I really like the simple approach. Some things, simply steam and butter.  Others like something a little more tangy, but this hate the vegetable thing must stop!  Perhaps mothers and restaurant owners need to stop over cooking the vegetables, oh, and maybe stop buying the cheapest brand. Mutter, mutter, mutter, etc.



What do you mean by "not raised right"?

Seems to me that food preferences are our right, not to be dictated by you or anyone else.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

I would take those lovely brussels sprouts on the stalk, form them into a circle, and replace the evergreen wreath on my front door.  I'm kinda crafty.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see why "this hate the vegetable thing" should stop. Many people have strong food likes and dislikes. I think "hate" is too strong a word but often that's the one people use. And as far as I've seen, Brussels sprouts are more often disliked than liked.

Myself? I love all kinds of Brassica, including Brussels sprouts. (I dislike frozen ones.) I like to steam fresh Brussels sprouts and serve with butter.

My main objection to other peoples' food dislikes is that it makes it difficult for me when I like the food and want to serve company who doesn't like. It makes it a PITA to plan meals sometimes. There's nothing to be gained by feeding people things they don't like.

Get over people not liking Brussels sprouts. I'm pretty sure there's more of them than of us.


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2012)

I love to chime in on this one.  Right now I'm micro-thawing some Brussels sprouts.  I'll trim and halve, then toss in the butter I pan-sear some flat-iron steaks in, and we'll be in business.

I don't remember ever eating Brussels sprouts as a kid.  When my husband told me it was his favorite veg, I worked at it.  Since I started cooking in Florida, I actually was dealing with my winter crop from my garden.  What is great?  First very lightly steam.  Very lightly.  If your green veg is gray ... well, not my thing.  THen slice in half.  A dab of butter in the skillet, put the Brussels sprouts in cut side down.  Then add a dab of orange juice.  For this purpose, concentrate actually works better, but fresh squeezed or bottled in the fridge will work.  Only a bit.  Then a dab of local honey.  Toss.  Yumm.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

pmeheran said:


> I was just looking into past posts on Brussels sprouts and along with other vegetables a lot people must not have been raised right...



This is absolutely a wrong statement.  Suggesting it has to do a failure of one's parents is insulting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This is absolutely a wrong statement.  Suggesting it has to do a failure of one's parents is insulting.



+1


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2012)

The things I don't like have to do with texture or smell. I have a super-sensitve sense of smell. I also read that those who find even the smell of bananas off putting have inherited that (in other words, it is genetic). I HATE bananas--the smell makes me, well, never mind. I have two friends who have the same problem with bananas. I ate bananas until the age of 20-21 when the smell became an issue for me.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you mean by "not raised right"?
> 
> Seems to me that food preferences are our right, not to be dictated by you or anyone else.


 
That was kinda my thoughts. mutter, mutter, mutter 



Dawgluver said:


> I would take those lovely brussels sprouts on the stalk, form them into a circle, and replace the evergreen wreath on my front door. I'm kinda crafty.


 
ooh, with some shellacked pine cones? 

Don't hate on the sprouts! 

BTW, Andy, cauliflower was on sale today and I thought of you when I bought a head


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll be happy if most people are raised to be honest, responsible, respectful, polite and friendly. If they don't like some kinds of food IMO that's their problem, not mine, and it's their loss.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

pacanis said:


> ...BTW, Andy, cauliflower was on sale today and I thought of you when I bought a head



Shellac it and use it for a door stop...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That was kinda my thoughts. mutter, mutter, mutter
> 
> ooh, with some shellacked pine cones?
> 
> ...



Yes!  Forgot about the shellcones!  Thanks, Pac!

Maybe some shellcauli....


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 14, 2012)

To be honest, most people don't know how to cook brussel sprouts. There is a fine line to the finished product. Take liver for example, the more you cook it ,the more it tastes like liver! Sprouts are the same. The more you cook them the more bitter they taste. Just cook them through and no longer. Add butter, balsomic vinigar , what ever, just don't over cook.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2012)

When it's roasted with EVOO and lemon juice it almost looks shellacked


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

To be honest some people actually know what they think about certain foods.

I used to live in the south.  I hate grits.  I was told hundred of times I just hadn't had good grits (whoever said it cooking them was obviously good).  I have yet to find a bowl of grits I like.

Brussel sprouts are little balls of evil.  At best I hate them, at worst I gag just putting them in my mouth.  I don't care how you cook, don't cook, or cover them.  I won't eat them, I don't like them and when I become ruler of the universe they will only be served in prisons (but only to people who talk on their cell phones while driving).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> To be honest some people actually know what they think about certain foods.
> 
> I used to live in the south.  I hate grits.  I was told hundred of times I just hadn't had good grits (whoever said it cooking them was obviously good).  I have yet to find a bowl of grits I like.
> 
> Brussel sprouts are little balls of evil.  At best I hate them, at worst I gag just putting them in my mouth.  I don't care how you cook, don't cook, or cover them.  I won't eat them, I don't like them and when I become ruler of the universe they will only be served in prisons (but only to people who talk on their cell phones while driving).



A man after my own heart.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> A man after my own heart.



Yer just sweet talkin me to get to the bacon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> To be honest some people actually know what they think about certain foods.
> 
> I used to live in the south.  I hate grits.  I was told hundred of times I just hadn't had good grits (whoever said it cooking them was obviously good).  I have yet to find a bowl of grits I like.
> 
> Brussel sprouts are little balls of evil.  At best I hate them, at worst I gag just putting them in my mouth.  I don't care how you cook, don't cook, or cover them.  I won't eat them, I don't like them and when I become ruler of the universe they will only be served in prisons (but only to people who talk on their cell phones while driving).



I'm amazed how many people can't seem to accept the fact that others  don't like a certain food they like.  Then to blame it on their  ignorance of how it should be cooked or flavored to justify their  position.

I'm OK with sprouts but can't stand beets or cauliflower regardless of how they are cooked.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Yer just sweet talkin me to get to the bacon.





Andy M. said:


> I'm amazed how many people can't seem to accept the fact that others  don't like a certain food they like.  Then to blame it on their  ignorance of how it should be cooked or flavored to justify their  position.
> 
> I'm OK with sprouts but can't stand beets or cauliflower regardless of how they are cooked.



You guys would not be saying this if you had ever eaten my cauliflower au gratin on grits resting on a bed of brussel sprouts with a side of beets.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Yer just sweet talkin me to get to the bacon.



Lol!  Dang. I do still have 2lb of Kirkland bacon left!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm OK with sprouts but can't stand beets or cauliflower regardless of how they are cooked.



Can't stand beets either (same reaction for me) but only a crazy Patriot fan would hate cauliflower.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> You guys would not be saying this if you had ever eaten my cauliflower au gratin on grits resting on a bed of brussel sprouts with a side of beets.



And to think I shared my bacon with you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> ...only a crazy Patriot fan would hate cauliflower.



...then I'm your man.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> You guys would not be saying this if you had ever eaten my cauliflower au gratin on grits resting on a bed of brussel sprouts with a side of beets.



Oh good lord. Total torture, Kathleen!  Blech!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh good lord. Total torture, Kathleen!  Blech!



Another potential convert!  I'll add you to the guest list.  For dessert: sweet potato pie!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Another potential convert!  I'll add you to the guest list.  For dessert: sweet potato pie!



When you gave Frank bacon of the month, I thought you were a wonderful. 

...now, not so much.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Another potential convert!  I'll add you to the guest list.  For dessert: sweet potato pie!



Yarghhhh!!! Blech blech spit spit, many names to be made up!  Oh, the horror!


----------



## GLC (Jan 14, 2012)

Today's Cultural Note: Maybe ya'll ought to know that where I live (close enough to pmeheran's location as to make little difference), "not raised right" is just a facetious way of "funning" someone and is never taken as a literal commentary on one's parents' performance.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like Brussels sprouts sautéed in bacon grease lol


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 14, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I like Brussels sprouts sautéed in bacon grease lol


That sounds good! I'd hit it!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> When you gave Frank bacon of the month, I thought you were a wonderful.
> 
> ...now, not so much.





Dawgluver said:


> Yarghhhh!!! Blech blech spit spit, many names to be made up!  Oh, the horror!



I have my moments!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 14, 2012)

I twice cook em'
I steam them until tender then split and brown and them well in a pan with a little chopped onion.
I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Frozen or fresh!

I bet they would make a good soup too.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 14, 2012)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I twice cook em'
> I steam them until tender then split and brown and them well in a pan with a little chopped onion.
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. Frozen or fresh!
> 
> I bet they would make a good soup too.



They do- ham, potatoes, carrots, onions and Brussels sprouts. Yum!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

GLC said:


> Today's Cultural Note: Maybe ya'll ought to know that where I live (close enough to pmeheran's location as to make little difference), "not raised right" is just a facetious way of "funning" someone and is never taken as a literal commentary on one's parents' performance.



To me, it's telling me that the two most wonderful people in my world are idiots...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> To be honest some people actually know what they think about certain foods.
> 
> I used to live in the south.  I hate grits.  I was told hundred of times I just hadn't had good grits (whoever said it cooking them was obviously good).  I have yet to find a bowl of grits I like.
> 
> Brussel sprouts are little balls of evil.  At best I hate them, at worst I gag just putting them in my mouth.  I don't care how you cook, don't cook, or cover them.  I won't eat them, I don't like them and when I become ruler of the universe they will only be served in prisons (but only to people who talk on their cell phones while driving).



Well, then I don't want you to be ruler of the world. I like Brussels sprouts, but if you don't, then more for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2012)

Frank can have my Brussels Sprouts.

to...to...yeah, torture cell phone users...whew dodged that bullet.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 15, 2012)

Brussel sprouts, lima beans and cauliflower, thank god for a spice called pepper.


----------



## GLC (Jan 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To me, it's telling me that the two most wonderful people in my world are idiots...



Which is the lesson of the Internet. You don't always know what you're saying means, because you've never known it to mean anything else, and you don't always know what someone means, because you don't know what it means to them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> Which is the lesson of the Internet. You don't always know what you're saying means, because you've never known it to mean anything else, and you don't always know what someone means, because you don't know what it means to them.



If I had read the same in a letter or had it said to me face to face, It would have the same effect.  In all forms of communication, the speaker has the obligation to communicate effectively.  This includes hidden/alternate meanings to common phrases.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't think of a vegetable I don't eat. I am not particularly found of summer turnips, but I will eat them. Fruit, on the other hand, I don't eat bananas or pears. Not because of the taste, but because of the texture and smell.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 15, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I like Brussels sprouts sautéed in bacon grease lol


 
Keep the bacon or pancetta in the mix, along with some onion, garlic and balsamic, then I'm right there with you!

Taste does change with age, but there are some things everyone just can't stand. When it comes to foods I like but Karen doesn't, I'll make them when she goes out of town to visit. When it comes to the SIL, I make them anyway!

Craig


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If I had read the same in a letter or had it said to me face to face, It would have the same effect. In all forms of communication, the speaker has the obligation to communicate effectively. This includes hidden/alternate meanings to common phrases.


I wish everyone thought that way, Andy. I find myself removing and replacing entire sentences sometimes, due to their having more than one meaning, usually specified with inflection, that can't be defined in print only. When I read a post that the OP obviously didn't take the time to either spell check or proof read, and it has ambiguous statements throughout it, it's irritating to me. Just a few seconds with spellcheck turns misunderstanding into clear and precise communication.

Words are tools. Sure, you can beat a nail in with a screwdriver, but using the hammer will get the job done much better.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 15, 2012)

OH, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> OH, for cryin' out loud.


??????


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 15, 2012)

We seem to have two threads going on the same topic:

This is one of my favorite ways to cook them, I add a drizzle of maple syrup to the pan:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/first-time-for-everything-77311-2.html


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

Timothy said:


> ??????



+1


----------



## babetoo (Jan 15, 2012)

i like brussel sprouts, steamed then browned in skillet with a bit of butter. wouldn't want them everyday, though.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 15, 2012)

babetoo said:


> i like brussel sprouts, steamed then browned in skillet with a bit of butter. wouldn't want them everyday, though.



I like them too, Babe.  I like all veggies.  If the veggie dish is not to my liking, it is due to the way it was made/served.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 15, 2012)

I cook my B sprouts just the opposite. I saute them and then I add a little broth and steam them. I'll have to try them with butter next time instead of EVOO.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 15, 2012)

My first reaction was to be insulted by this post. I have reread it several times and I "think" the OP was trying to say (and imo conveyed it in a very bad way).....Don't hate the vegetable itself until you have played with it yourself. (i.e cooking it different ways, tasting it in different forms.) maybe they were trying to say .. because your mom couldn't cook worth a doodoo  then again maybe they just love brussel sprouts so much they want everyone to share the love.


----------



## slett (Jan 15, 2012)

I loooovvee Brussel sprouts.  Steamed with  a bit of salt.  Yummy!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Merlot said:


> My first reaction was to be insulted by this post. I have reread it several times and I "think" the OP was trying to say (and imo conveyed it in a very bad way).....Don't hate the vegetable itself until you have played with it yourself.



I think that many of us often post something on the Internet not quite what we intended, including often unintended double entendre.

Think about it.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I think that many of us often post something on the Internet not quite what we intended, including often unintended double entendre.
> 
> Think about it.


 
Thinking too much makes my brain hurt   I "think" I have done enough "thinking" for today


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 15, 2012)

It's dinner time here on the left coast and I'm just working on my first glass of Chardonnay.  Dinner is almost ready to program the microwave. 

I think the OP didn't quite intend to be controversial in suggesting that vegetable dislike is caused by improper upbringing. I think that quite often parents can over-encourage eating vegetables, or under-encourage the same thing. This is the area of unintended consequences. Sometimes you can over-do it, sometimes the opposite. I hope most parents will encourage an attitude of being open to new choices. That's what I got from my parents. Explore.

My own parents encouraged me to eat vegetables, made me eat what was on my plate, but weren't Nazis about it. I didn't hate vegetables but I didn't start liking them until my 30s. Now I crave them.


----------



## GLC (Jan 15, 2012)

Which bring up an idea. I wonder how many cases of food hating grew out of the server or food authority's inept cooking. If you were only served the horrible version, you might never try it any other way.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

GLC said:


> Which bring up an idea. I wonder how many cases of food hating grew out of the server or food authority's inept cooking. If you were only served the horrible version, you might never try it any other way.



I hated liver because of the way my mum cooked it. She was a good cook, but it must have been a Danish thing to really overcook liver. I found a recipe in my 1960s Danish cookbook that said to sear the meat at high heat on both sides, then to add stock and simmer it for an hour.  No wonder I hated it.

I had a rib steak in a deli. It came with a wienie and liver appetizer.  So, there it was, on my plate, right in front of me. I figured I would try a bite. OMG, it was cooked rare! That was how I had ordered my steak. It was so good I couldn't believe it was the same stuff that my mum had cooked.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, liver overcooked isn't good. There's a mouth dissolving taste in there that if overcooked disappears. If you don't get that melting taste then I can understand why a person wouldn't like it. What's to like about tough? Particularly if you're not happy about eating organ meats in the first place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2012)

Brussels Sprouts in my Mother's house were steamed until tender, served with butter, salt and pepper.  No problem with how they were cooked.  Of my parents 4 children, one of them doesn't like them, me.  And you can't get the other three to even consider eating liver.  One of us will have nothing to do with eggs, my sister.  We were all 4 raised by the same people, ate the same food...we all have food preferences that do not include the other siblings or parents.  

Seems to me that likes and dislikes are a PERSONAL thing...has nothing to do with how you were brought up or how foods were cooked.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Yeah, liver overcooked isn't good. There's a mouth dissolving taste in there that if overcooked disappears. If you don't get that melting taste then I can understand why a person wouldn't like it. What's to like about tough? Particularly if you're not happy about eating organ meats in the first place.



Tough was never the issue. No issue with organ meat either. As a kid I loved heart and was happy chewing on a piece for a prolonged period of time. My issue was the "liver" taste and smell, as well as the dry, sort of powdery texture.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 15, 2012)

PF, I was brought up in a household typical of '50s America but my parents branched out inn the '60s and '70s and I followed along. I'm sure I've gone much further than them now, but the encouragement in my later years helped.

TL, well if liver is dry then it was not properly cooked. Nothing should be dry when served. Dry is a negative quality, to be avoided.

Damn it all, I'm getting a craving for liver!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...
> TL, well if liver is dry then it was not properly cooked. Nothing should be dry when served. Dry is a negative quality, to be avoided.
> 
> Damn it all, I'm getting a craving for liver!



Yup, dry, not properly cooked. That was my point. I thought I disliked liver, when in fact I disliked it the way my mum and Danes of that era cooked it. It was just chance that I decided to taste that bit of liver on my plate. I really was expecting something unpleasant.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 16, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It's dinner time here on the left coast and I'm just working on my first glass of Chardonnay.  Dinner is almost ready to program the microwave.
> 
> I think the OP didn't quite intend to be controversial in suggesting that vegetable dislike is caused by improper upbringing. I think that quite often parents can over-encourage eating vegetables, or under-encourage the same thing. This is the area of unintended consequences. Sometimes you can over-do it, sometimes the opposite. I hope most parents will encourage an attitude of being open to new choices. That's what I got from my parents. Explore.
> 
> My own parents encouraged me to eat vegetables, made me eat what was on my plate, but weren't Nazis about it. I didn't hate vegetables but I didn't start liking them until my 30s. Now I crave them.


 
merely stating an opinion as everyone else  and fair enough I can see the name suggests otherwise but I rarely drink wine  (or anything for that matter)


----------



## derailedbus (Jan 16, 2012)

I want everyone to hate 'em, so maybe they won't cost so much.  They're like $3.99/lb right now!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 16, 2012)

That reminds me of when I liked chicken livers while almost nobody else did. I'd get 'em for maybe 29 cents a pound. Now they've been "discovered" and are expensive like everything else.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> That reminds me of when I liked chicken livers while almost nobody else did. I'd get 'em for maybe 29 cents a pound. Now they've been "discovered" and are expensive like everything else.


 
This page (Scroll down), shows that food prices have increased to 20 times the average costs in 1960.

They almsot GAVE dried beans away in 1960. Now what used to be a huge 20 pound sack costs the same as one pound of them now.

When will producers figgure out that inflation doesn't work? 

1. Increase food costs to meet cost of living increase.
2. Workers demand higher wages to compensate for food cost increase.
3. Repeat step one and two forever.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't bear to think about it and I'm sorry I brought it up. One reason I like cooking is because restaurant prices have gone up just as much, but it's still a damned lot cheaper to fix your own. I think most of us cooking enthusiasts can cook just as good as most of the restaurants we frequent. I like restaurants mainly as exploration to discover new recipes to cook myself at home.

And the gummint claims there's virtually no inflation. Yeah. Right.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Please bear in mind that politics will get this shut down.

Thank you.


----------

